# Kids bucks



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thought I'd share a couple pics of the nice mulies that my nephews kids got on Sunday morning out in Colorado. I didn't get many details of the hunts other than hearing they were both pretty excited.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Great stuff!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

X2


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

That is awesome right there! Minus the snow!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great bucks !! I'd love to get out there for mulies


----------

